# SQL Oberfläche zur Eingabe von Daten?



## wiesenbacher (13. August 2005)

Hi

ich bin was SQL angeht ziemlicg neu und unerfahren. Ich versuche es mir gerade durch learning by doing beizubringen.

ich habe hier einen microsoft sql server 2000. Nun habe ich eine kleine Datenbank gemacht (ob diese was taugt ist die nächste Frage  ) in der Notizen zu Produkten hinterlegt werden sollen.

Diese Datenbank besteht aus 4 miteinander verknüpften Tabellen:

Kategorie, z.B. Software
Hersteller, z.B. G Data
Produkt, z.B. Antivir
Info, z.B. Auf dem Server muss der Client zusätzlich installiert werden.

Wenn Ihr eine genaue Struktur braucht, dann exportier ich eine.

Auf jedenfall würde ich jetzt hier gerne Daten einpflegen. Allerdings immer die Tabellen aufmachen erscheint mir etwas unkomfortabel. Es muss doch möglich sein, sich wie unter Access Eingabemasken zu machen. Und wenn ich dann die Eingabemaske habe, wie mach ich es, dass ich die Foreign Keys richtig eingebe. Ich habe bei Produkten 2 Foreign Keys, einmal für Kategorie und einmal für Hersteller. Bei 2-3 Stück kann ich mir das janoch merken, aber wenn da mal 100 oder mehr Hersteller drin sind, dann weiß ich nicht mehr wer 1 und wer 51 ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

mfg
Basti


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. August 2005)

Hi und willkommen im Forum

Also, soweit mir bekannt ist, kann man mit dem SQL-Server keine Formulare erstellen. 
Was du aber machen könntest:
Ich weiß nicht wie deine Programmierkenntnisse aussehen, aber wenn dann könntest du dir selbst einen Oberfläche entwickeln (z.B. mit PHP oder mit C#).
Oder, du schreibst dir eine StoredProcedure, der du die entsprechenden Werte übergibst und die anschließend einen neuen Datensatzerstellt.
3. Möglichkeit die mir einfällt: Du importierst die Daten per DTS-Paket. Daberi gibt es verschiedene Varianten. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## wiesenbacher (13. August 2005)

ginge das eventuell auch unter delphi?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. August 2005)

Hallo!

 Nimm doch einfach MS Access. Verknüpfe deine SQL Server Tabellen einfach mit der Access Anwendung und verwende Access als Frontend.

  Gruß Tom


----------



## WieGehts (14. August 2005)

Hallo


> ginge das eventuell auch unter delphi?


Ja.
Mit Delphi kannst du auf dem MSSQL-Server (fast) alles machen.


----------



## wiesenbacher (14. August 2005)

Hi

danke für die Antworten. Mich interessieren die letzten beiden sehr. Kannst du bitte etwas näher darauf eingehen, wie ich die SQL Tabellen in Access einfüge. Das wäre echt nett von dir.

Dann würde mich noch interessieren, wie ich in Delphi die Tabellen auslesen kann. 

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand ein gutes Buch oder ein How to Do empfehlen?

Grüße
Basti


----------



## WieGehts (14. August 2005)

Hallo,
für die Datenbankzugriffe mit Delphi findest du einiges auf http://www.dsdt.info/tutorials/index.php?cat=6 und in der Hilfe bzw. dem Handbuch zu Delphi


----------



## wiesenbacher (14. August 2005)

Danke, muss ich gleich mal durchstöbern.

Bei dem Access habe ich geschaut, doch irgendwie klappt das nicht. So wie es in der Hilfe beschrieben ist klappt das nicht. Den Punkt Verbindungen unter Datei gibt es nicht

mfg


----------

